# Shelter looking for dog rescues help



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Please crosspost widely for any dog breed rescue organization assistance.*

At the moment there are no Goldens in this shelter but this animal shelter in VW is looking for various dog rescue organizations help.


http://members.petfinder.com/~WV56/index.htm


This shelter is in dire need of rescue help and sponsors to cover their vetting bills. 

Contact Minnie at [email protected] yahoo.com

Transport help is available to the northeast.


----------

